# Desert horned lizard Wolfgang...



## Mutzi (Jun 2, 2008)

It is so sad, Wolfgang died last week after visiting a vet. He only was populated with mites.  We went to a vet, who is a specialist for lizards.

The vet took Frontline to kill the mites, but she killed Wolfgang, too. 
Before the application of Frontline I told her, that Fipronil is nothing for tiny lizards or chameleons, but she explained that she never heard about it. There are NO fatalities! What an amazing coincidence, that I made a phone call with Merial, they confirmed the dead of young snakes, chameleons or decrepit tiny lizards.

So, be careful with your lizards and snakes and take nontoxic meds - and don´t trust in "specialists".


----------



## PureMuttz (Jul 3, 2009)

How horrible!

I am so sorry that Wolfgang passed away due to the vet's lack of knowledge when it came to proper treatment of mites for him. 

It really is hard sometimes, because you would think that a vet, especially a specialist, would know what they are talking about. You feel the urge to trust them, and when something like this occurs, it really shakes your beliefs in the veterinary medicine department.


----------



## AnzyZala (Sep 19, 2009)

That is just horrible that a vet didnt know his job. I once lost a puppy due to a vet's negligance and I know the anger and hurt associated with that. I hope you are able to get over the pain and move on in time.


----------

